# Verse popup on mouseover in blogs



## toddpedlar (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi -

I'm wondering about something I've seen on blogs before - the popup of a verse when it's referenced in the blog post and the reader brings the mouse over the verse. I'd like to have that option on my blog (rather than just linking to texts at esvstudybible.com or something. Anyone recall/know how to do this? It seems to me that Logos might have something like this, at least that seems to be what I recall reading once, but haven't found reference to it anywhere helpful.

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## Jake (Sep 16, 2009)

RefTagger


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 16, 2009)

Jake said:


> RefTagger



Doh! That's right.  Thanks, man.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 16, 2009)

And you can install Wordsearch's Instaverse so pop ups will work with just about anything on your computer: email, documents, etc.

AMR


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 16, 2009)

For WordPress, there is also a plugin:

Exploring the Mystery WordPress ESV Plugin


----------



## Andres (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks guys. I just installed it on my blog and it works great!


----------



## Curt (Sep 16, 2009)

Andres said:


> Thanks guys. I just installed it on my blog and it works great!



Exactly what Andres said!!


----------

